
Let a hundred Facebooks bloom  - nickb
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2008/08/17/let-a-hundred-facebooks-bloom/
======
hussong
It's interesting how the slogan of Mao's "Hundred Flowers Campaign" is widely
used as a metaphor for healthy competition fueling innovation and progress of
a population, while the campaign resulted in violently silencing most of the
dissenting voice.

Some therefore conclude that Mao had anticipated this outcome and used the
campaign as an entrapment to identify critics and get rid of them.

